# Questions about meat goats



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What price do goats generally go for in the meat market?
Are they sold by the pound or what?
How do you sell them - auction or from the farm?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Every week varies with prices at Auctions...In California I check for my prices on their website ...don't need to go to the Auction to find the prices they list them weekly.......some weeks... it can be real good and the next... can be real low........ If you have a Auction in your area ...check for prices there ...that will give you an idea of what to price the meat goats for.... 
This of course is going per head below.... but if you do the math... it can be broken down to the per lb price... :wink: 


Kids...

40 to 60 lbs. 70 to 125 hd. 40 to 60 hd.
60 to 80 lbs. 105 to 170 hd. 60 to 80 hd.
80 to 120 lbs. 140 to 210 hd. 80 to 120 hd.

Does
Older 40 to 60 hd.
Medium 60 to 80 hd.
Young/100-135 lbs. 100 to 135 hd.

Bucks
0ld 75 to 100 hd.
Young 125 to 250 hd.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here the market varies as well. Depends on who shows up but for the most part our market is 1.50-2.00 a pound. The sale i also done this way. Some goats are sold by the head some by the pound. We also have another auction that does by the pound only so it really depends on the place you go to.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We have found that how much you get at the auction really depends on what auction you go to. When we took our 6 weithers to the auction back in May we got $1.85/pnd for our boers, but only $1.25 for the dairy one's that we took. We have one auction that we won't take the meat goats to bc they only sell by the head, and I have seen gorgeous bucklings/doelings/weithers sell for 25-50 dollars a head at 3-4 months of age, with good weight. So it depends on where you are, and if your there on the right day with the auctions.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

The auction we go to is a graded meat goat auction. For our kids we will get between $1.50-$2.50 / lb depending on size, grade and time of year. Lowest prices in June-August, highest December-March. Cull does and bucks go by the head for $75-$150. 

We sell directly off the farm and I ask $1.50-$1.75 / lb. I figure selling off the farm saves me the time and expense of going to the auction. 

I just sold 4 small market goats this weekend off the farm. I got $300 for the four of them and they were all between 40-50 lbs. I usually like to wait until they are 50-70 lbs but this was a regular customer and those were all I had. I gave him two roosters along with the goats and he was happy.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

[Lowest prices in June-August, highest December-March.]

I'm hoping to bring a couple 100lb wethers to market in early December. I've been checking the market prices in Wisconsin, and they haven't gone over $1.20 yet. I was hoping to see the prices going up by now. I really don't want to hold on to these 2 any longer. We have does kidding, and need the space. But if all we get is $1.20/lb I will be very disappointed. Last year in March/Early April the prices went as high as $2.10/lb. We just missed the high, and sold for $1.40/lb end of April. Should I take my chances by selling them early December, or wait to see the prices go up?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toth boer goat where in California are those prices? Im in California also (fresno area) and you could seriously buy those goat and sell them here and almost double your money. I didnt know there would be that much of a difference in one state. 
And for my reply, I have done ALOT of home work since Ive got goats and have found that easter time to may 1st are the BEST prices when it comes to meat goats (actual goats for meat). But that might be different depending on where you are also


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I just checked out the price from last wks sale in SD where we go to the auction, 51-61#kids brought 155-156 a head! I think it's time for the Wethers to make a trip to market...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth boer goat where in California are those prices? Im in California also (fresno area) and you could seriously buy those goat and sell them here and almost double your money. I didnt know there would be that much of a difference in one state.
> And for my reply, I have done ALOT of home work since Ive got goats and have found that easter time to may 1st are the BEST prices when it comes to meat goats (actual goats for meat). But that might be different depending on where you are also


 This topic is dated back in Aug so ..the prices are different now...

This is where I get California Prices... as the Auction out of Escalon California...displays weekly prices that sellers are getting... It helps to watch the market.... without having to go to them... Of course.. Auctions fluctuate...and sometimes we get higher prices.... it is always a up and down market... one week you may get high market prices and the next may be very low.... :thumb: 
Here is a link to that Auction....
http://escalonlivestockmarket.com/market.html


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The sale down the street from me totally varies from week to week. One buyer buys probably 90% of the goats that go through. If he wasn't there, I shudder to think how low the prices would be. There appears to be a good number of Hispanics, Muslims and Islanders in attendance every week, but they will not bid enough to get them away from this Phillipino buyer. He's got the goat market cornered. 

This last week I saw some nice boer kids about 50 lbs bring $120.
Everything sells by the head, which sucks, IMO.

If I have some nice young market goats to sell, I am going to try
Craigslist first. I hate paying the 15% commission. I plan on asking
at least $1.50 per pound. I have a good scale. We'll see.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks toth boer goat for the web site!! Also looked at your web site and want to compliment you on your does! One day hope to have my herd of does look like yours!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been trying to sell mine on Craigslist since September with no luck. I had $1.50/lb in the post, but the few people who called seemed confused by that, and just wanted to know how much for each goat, so I changed it to $150 each. I think our market is just not strong enough around here yet. I will try a couple more weeks on Craigslist, and then they are going to market, even if I have to get less than I want for them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> I have been trying to sell mine on Craigslist since September with no luck. I had $1.50/lb in the post, but the few people who called seemed confused by that, and just wanted to know how much for each goat, so I changed it to $150 each. I think our market is just not strong enough around here yet. I will try a couple more weeks on Craigslist, and then they are going to market, even if I have to get less than I want for them.


Could be that the same happens to me. I did sell two milk goats and
two calves on Craigslist this year though. For what I was asking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The sale down the street from me totally varies from week to week. One buyer buys probably 90% of the goats that go through. If he wasn't there, I shudder to think how low the prices would be. There appears to be a good number of Hispanics, Muslims and Islanders in attendance every week, but they will not bid enough to get them away from this Phillipino buyer. He's got the goat market cornered.
> 
> This last week I saw some nice boer kids about 50 lbs bring $120.
> Everything sells by the head, which sucks, IMO.
> ...


 I know... the Auction is a bummer at times...they charge way to much for commission...what gets me is... they also charge for feed...We went years ago... but don't anymore...... we brought in a couple of bigger calf's... it wasn't over night...and they went through quickly..but they charge for feed? I don't understand why... they want to rip off the consumer....



> Thanks toth boer goat for the web site!! Also looked at your web site and want to compliment you on your does! One day hope to have my herd of does look like yours!


Your welcome....and thank you so much..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toth, now your speakin what I know, cattle! Is this at cotton wood? (I think thats close to you). If not go their. My parents just got done selling some calfs their and didnt charge for feed and they get one of the BEST prices in california. I think its called shasta livestock auction, Ill try to find the web site for you.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Our local auction of 1-3 goat buyers has pretty good prices most of the time. I seems though that the prices are always dictated by ethnic holidays due to supply and demand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth, now your speakin what I know, cattle! Is this at cotton wood? (I think thats close to you). If not go their. My parents just got done selling some calfs their and didnt charge for feed and they get one of the BEST prices in california. I think its called shasta livestock auction, Ill try to find the web site for you.


 No... it was orland...but it was years ago when we had registered Angus cattle.... I heard cottonwood was getting better prices.... :wink:


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

we have a sale once a week below my house thats in a barn almost smaller than my house.. goats prices have went thru the roof in SC. the meat buyers almost got in a fist fight couple months ago. ive seen grown bucks go for $225 for meat. a old wore out doe will bring $75.. ive seen people bring in a doe with new twins, sale the doe for $75 and then sale the kids for bottle babys for $10 to $30 a piece. they are no goats on cl around here. its crazy. cant wait till my 40 doe's kid this year.


----------

